# Victoria's Secret recommended dupes



## CTAnton (Dec 12, 2017)

I know a pretty savvy 18 year old women who LOVES just about anything from what Victoria's Secret puts in a bottle. I'd like to scent some Valentine's Day soaps targeted for her  age bracket.The feminine scents I have ,well, they're more in line with 40 something women. I'm looking for something that millennials would find more to their liking. Save on Scents has quite a few but I thought I'd ask here before I added to the stash...
Many thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2017)

Love Spell is one I carry and has some die hard fans. I use Nature’s Gardens and of my testers it was their favorite.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 13, 2017)

Scroll down to fragrances by Designer to find some by Victoria Secret:

https://essentialsbycatalina.com/scent-finder?mc_cid=b5f0d664db&mc_eid=c0bfa6973f


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 13, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Scroll down to fragrances by Designer to find some by Victoria Secret:
> 
> https://essentialsbycatalina.com/scent-finder?mc_cid=b5f0d664db&mc_eid=c0bfa6973f


 

Zany,  you are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 13, 2017)

WSP’s Pear Glacé is supposed to be a Victoria’s Secret dupe, they might have more. 

It’s been years since I’ve been in a Victoria’s Secret and can’t vouch for its accuracy but the scent profile smells similar to what I remember Love Spell was nearly a decade ago.


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 13, 2017)

Aztec also carries a lot of VS, BBW, and Yankee dupes, if that appeals to you.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 13, 2017)

Sweet Cakes has a few. Just search Victoria's Secret.


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks all for responding...I ordered 3 different selections from Essentials and I got to say this...ordered this morning and got an e mail saying it was shipped 5 hours later.I'm impressed.


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 14, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> Thanks all for responding...I ordered 3 different selections from Essentials and I got to say this...ordered this morning and got an e mail saying it was shipped 5 hours later.I'm impressed.



They are a great company with great customer service, and fast shipping, reasonable prices. I wished I needed more stuff from them than I do, just to give them more of my business...


----------



## amd (Dec 14, 2017)

I use Endless Love, Love Spell, and Amber Romance from WSP. I can't keep Amber Romance in stock - especially if I make bubble scoops - mostly selling to teenagers and 20 somethings for that one. 30+ seem to like the other two. For guys Very Sexy does well across the 20-45 guys.


----------



## lathered_up (Dec 23, 2017)

Ditto on Loving Spell by Nature's Garden Candles. Smells amazing and sticks well!


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 23, 2017)

I soaped with Essentials Pear Glace and it's winner for me! Nice clean pear scent....I also used Loving Spell in some soaps but just a little too perfume for me...but as a friend of mine and me always say, "It's not all about me"...I'll let the public decide...


----------



## Emesdee (Dec 23, 2017)

Whatever you do, DO NOT buy the ones from Aztec someone recommended their VS Amber, so I ordered $50 worth of their top fragrances. About half of them were complete intolerable, including all the VS ones. ESPECIALLY the VS ones, actually. They all reeked of alcohol and had fingerprints all over the bottles, with some of the contents missing, like someone had spilled them and tried to cover it up and send it anyways. Just a complete yuck overall.


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 24, 2017)

Emesdee said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT buy the ones from Aztec someone recommended their VS Amber, so I ordered $50 worth of their top fragrances. About half of them were complete intolerable, including all the VS ones. ESPECIALLY the VS ones, actually. They all reeked of alcohol and had fingerprints all over the bottles, with some of the contents missing, like someone had spilled them and tried to cover it up and send it anyways. Just a complete yuck overall.


I wonder if you got a bad batch or a bad packer of your package. I went through my stash of sample sized fragrances and just soaped their Bombshell. Very nice fragrance...YOUR NOSE MAY VARY.


----------

